# UK TV Sony KDL 40V4000 work in Canada



## dollseyes (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi guys,
Off to live in St.Johns Canada end of jan.
Was wondering if my Sony KDL 40V4000 would run in St.John's or will I need a step down transformer?
Checked the back of set and says 220/24V I did read for electricals to work the voltage needs to be 100/240.
Appreciate the feedback guys


----------

